# "Choices" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (May 15, 2017)

Welcome to another "kid in the candy shop" voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many delicious pieces as you see fit, but you may not vote for your own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique which should be posted in this thread save for critique on entries that are posted on the secure board. I've created a thread for those who wish to critique secure entries which may be accessed *here*. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised. 

I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. There will be no baiting, flaming, or trolling in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.

You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on *May** 25th at 7pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

And remember, it's all you can eat, so choose as many as you desire!

Please also remember that once the poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed, you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*


----------



## Firemajic (May 19, 2017)

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause: Fabulous work, Poets! It was a tough choice, and each poem was a pleasure to read.... :star:


----------



## Tiashe (May 23, 2017)

Voted!


----------



## H.Brown (May 25, 2017)

Voted


----------



## Theglasshouse (May 25, 2017)

Voted for the poems on the 4-6 poems that I liked the most.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 25, 2017)

Congrats to JenthePen, great job; and thanks for the voters as it looks like I made second place.  However, I thought everyone wrote some fine poems.


----------

